# Le Métro de Rome



## xxRocknrollxx (3 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, 

Je parts à Rome dans quelques jours et je vois sur l'App Store qu'il y a plusieurs applications pour le Metro de Rome (gestion d'itinéraires et gestion des POIs).
Quelqu'un aurait il testé et approuvé une de ces apps ? 

Merci beaucoup
Ciao a tutti


----------

